# Squeaky hardwood floor fix



## GrammaPat (Nov 5, 2009)

(Here is the situation.  We had a carpet removal in our upstairs hall and stairway subsequent to a new installation.  After the old wall to wall carpet was removed in the hall we found that the hardwood floors underneath were in really nice condition.  Thus, we modified our original intention to full carpet the stairway and the hall  with the decision to use a runner in the hallway instead made of the same carpet as to be installed on the stairs.  My husband had indicated he was concerned about a squeak in the floor outside two of the bedroom doors (adjacent) and we had asked that the issue be addressed.  We knew that the "Fix" would require putting in some wood screws in an attempt to reach the floor joists.  My husband suggested to the installer that he countersink the screws so that a plug could be inserted and stained to maintain to some degree - the look of the floor.  I told the installer that if he could not accomplish the "Fix" after installing a few screws that he should not continue further.  Imagine my surprise when I came upstairs and saw that he had put in *19 black *screws.  In addition to the large number of screws, they were not countersunk.  This in approximately 2 sq feet of flooring.  Apparently, he seemed to think that since the area would be covered by the runner - that would be okay.  I said nothing but was certainly disappointed at the look of the floor.  While I knew that it would be covered, I felt that it marred the appearance of this really nice hardwood floor.  (I know it will not be seen but subsquent owners will certainly see it.)  My question (after this long post) is - is this the proper way to accomplish a "squeak fix".  BTW, the squeak is still there.

Thank you for your input.  Note the photos I have attached.


----------



## kok328 (Nov 7, 2009)

_"My question (after this long post) is - is this the proper way to accomplish a "squeak fix". BTW, the squeak is still there."_
Of course this is not the way to eliminate a squeaky floor.  This is apparent by the fact that the floor still squeaks and that you can see the repair.


----------



## GrammaPat (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you for your reply.  Is it possible that you might be familiar with the method that should have been used?  It would have to be done from above since this is the second floor and there is a ceiling beneath it.


----------



## kok328 (Nov 8, 2009)

Assuming this is true tongue & groove wood flooring, I would have located the joist, used a countersink drill bit, drive some screws into the floor and fill the holes with matching wood putty.  The problem could be from improper installation in which case it might be a lost cause.


----------



## travelover (Nov 8, 2009)

I'd suggest reading this article at This Old House.      Fixing a Squeaky Floor | Wood Floors | This Old House - 1

There are a number of products and techniques to use. The guy that just put in all those screws was not a craftsman, to be kind. You can remove those screws and put in wood filler to repair the appearance.

For access to the underside of the floor, you may be able to drill a large hole in the 1st floor ceiling drywall. I use a 5" diameter hole saw (available for about $5 at Harbor Freight). Save the piece you cut out and use it to repair the hole. If you attach a small board on the topside of the drywall spanning the hole with drywall screws, then attach the 5" plug to the board, you have a small area to actually patch and repaint.


----------



## Adk (Nov 9, 2009)

First of all. Get rid of those unsightly screws!!!!  Plug the holes with wood putty and then re-urathane. shame on him. I'm sure you have already told him that!

Squeeks are a good thing. You always know when someone is coming
I have an older home and I am keeping mine.
If you are interested in eliminating them the best way is from below the floor at joist level. They can be a headache to fix depending on humidity levels throughout the year.


----------

